

A Guide to Facebook's Photo Cropping 'Wild West' - by_Seeing
http://blog.changemakrs.com/post/53961671866/a-guide-to-facebooks-photo-cropping-wild-west

======
baddox
The article doesn't mention or investigate face detection, which Facebook
almost certainly does.

~~~
malandrew
Related:

[http://blog.vjeux.com/2012/image/best-cropping-
position.html](http://blog.vjeux.com/2012/image/best-cropping-position.html)

[http://seatgeek.com/blog/dev/opencv-face-detection-for-
cropp...](http://seatgeek.com/blog/dev/opencv-face-detection-for-cropping-
faces)

[https://github.com/globocom/thumbor](https://github.com/globocom/thumbor)

------
sftueni
I'm sure Facebook will like the overview ; and any developer will love it !

------
rock_hard
Great read...saved to our Inc bookmark store :)

------
tomazstolfa
that's some great insight! thanks for this.

